# BAD PIP and tissue irration from injections



## NO-IDEA (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi guys, looking for advice.. I've always been a little sensitive when it comes to shots, usually always have some kind of pip and tried 30 plus labs.

Recently the pain is becoming worse and injection sites are swelling to little the size a tennis ball. Usually they subside in a week but it makes training very difficult.

I've tried switching brands - went from prostasia to Sphinx, and having the same problem! is there anything i can do in relation to diluting the gear or maybe switch from t400 to sus?

does anyone has similar problems? i was using alpha before with zero problems..... any pip free labs out there?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> Hi guys, looking for advice.. I've always been a little sensitive when it comes to shots, usually always have some kind of pip and tried 30 plus labs.
> 
> Recently the pain is becoming worse and injection sites are swelling to little the size a tennis ball. Usually they subside in a week but it makes training very difficult.
> 
> ...


Pip free labs for me is Neuro Pharma, its smooth as silk. Only thing that gave me slight pip of theirs was Rip 200 but thats to be expected.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Pip free labs for me is Neuro Pharma, its smooth as silk. Only thing that gave me slight pip of theirs was Rip 200 but thats to be expected.


NP gave me bad pip :lol: Like went from that to Magnum pharma and magnum was 10x smoother... i then did one jab of NP to finish and PIP was bad again :lol: Only test E as well haha


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> NP gave me bad pip :lol: Like went from that to Magnum pharma and magnum was 10x smoother... i then did one jab of NP to finish and PIP was bad again :lol: Only test E as well haha


You must be the first ive seen to get pip from NP Test E but fair enough, as i said, the whole range apart from Rip is smooth as silk for me.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> You must be the first ive seen to get pip from NP Test E but fair enough, as i said, the whole range apart from Rip is smooth as silk for me.


Maybe im just Gay


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> Maybe im just Gay


Definitely.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Definitely.


cvnt :lol: Maybe i just don't enjoy sticking things in myself... where as we all know you do  :thumb:


----------



## NO-IDEA (Jun 28, 2012)

> Pip free labs for me is Neuro Pharma, its smooth as silk. Only thing that gave me slight pip of theirs was Rip 200 but thats to be expected.


Thanks for the reply's guys. I was told i would have no issues with sphinx and again the same has happened.. I was also recommended NP at the same time, but chose the sphinx based on good reviews... guess i might as well try the NP stuff, but perhaps sus as opposed to the T400.

Any ideas if its common for other stuff like EQ, and NPP to cause the same problems?


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Blends r always pipy for me at least


----------



## fredtes (May 12, 2013)

I'd go for test 250 mate... Then see how you get on


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

maybe your technique its s**t or you cry like a girl ,,,sorry

30 labs??? all with pip hahaha

I only get pip when I shoot myself pissed lol


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> Thanks for the reply's guys. I was told i would have no issues with sphinx and again the same has happened.. I was also recommended NP at the same time, but chose the sphinx based on good reviews... guess i might as well try the NP stuff, but perhaps sus as opposed to the T400.
> 
> Any ideas if its common for other stuff like EQ, and NPP to cause the same problems?


Sust has some short esters in there which could cause irritation to some so maybe a straight Enanthate would be best. Eq should be completely pip free, NPP whilst its a short ester never caused me any pip issues so you should be ok there but to be on the safe side you could just use Deca.

Out of interest, do you use the same injection site all the time and have you used those same sites for years? Sometimes there is a build up of scar tissue and the area is just a bit of a nightmare to jab.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> You must be the first ive seen to get pip from NP Test E but fair enough, as i said, the whole range apart from Rip is smooth as silk for me.


had a friend get huge PIP from NP test-e, sust and test prop. Probably a reaction to carrier oil or something, as ive used the sus and its smooth. Lacked punch for me tho, wasnt too happy with it.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> had a friend get huge PIP from NP test-e, sust and test prop. Probably a reaction to carrier oil or something, as ive used the sus and its smooth. Lacked punch for me tho, wasnt too happy with it.


Really? I was using the Sust before i went to Vegas and i was smashing PB's! What you using instead then mate?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

NO-IDEA said:


> Thanks for the reply's guys. I was told i would have no issues with sphinx and again the same has happened.. I was also recommended NP at the same time, but chose the sphinx based on good reviews... guess i might as well try the NP stuff, but perhaps sus as opposed to the T400.
> 
> Any ideas if its common for other stuff like EQ, and NPP to cause the same problems?


I never got pip from Sphinx test e. NP sus and npp. Any Apollo stuff. Only lab that gave me pip was Guerilla.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Really? I was using the Sust before i went to Vegas and i was smashing PB's! What you using instead then mate?


was a while back now, did sust and dec. Theyre sust was smooth but didnt feel it had that proper sust punch from the fast acting esters. Felt it lacked something, perhaps too much test--dec in it. Finished my cycle with it but wouldnt use again unless it was last option or maybe a change of heart.

recently tried some WC sust as i, and others i know, have always /getgot great results from it, but i think something was wrong with the batch as feck me, PIP was terrible! Did 2ml left glute and PIP came straight away, following day did 2ml right quad and PIP came quicker. Was on painkillers for a week, couldnt bend my knee properly due to stretching my quad and PIP. Sent it back. A mate had the same problem. Got no redness or lumps, just extremely painful, couldnt use anymore. Shame as theyre sust is usually bang on. Will leave a few months before trying it again.

basically ive had a crap time with sust the last few months, so ive gone back to Norma Test-e and sticking with that, already feel it kicking in and only been a week.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> was a while back now, did sust and dec. Theyre sust was smooth but didnt feel it had that proper sust punch from the fast acting esters. Felt it lacked something, perhaps too much test--dec in it. Finished my cycle with it but wouldnt use again unless it was last option or maybe a change of heart.
> 
> recently tried some WC sust as i, and others i know, have always /getgot great results from it, but i think something was wrong with the batch as feck me, PIP was terrible! Did 2ml left glute and PIP came straight away, following day did 2ml right quad and PIP came quicker. Was on painkillers for a week, couldnt bend my knee properly due to stretching my quad and PIP. Sent it back. A mate had the same problem. Got no redness or lumps, just extremely painful, couldnt use anymore. Shame as theyre sust is usually bang on. Will leave a few months before trying it again.
> 
> basically ive had a crap time with sust the last few months, so ive gone back to Norma Test-e and sticking with that, already feel it kicking in and only been a week.


That is bad times mate, in comparison i have just finished 20ml NP Sust and been using WC Mast E and i get zero pip from both :lol: must have been seriously unlucky mate.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> That is bad times mate, in comparison i have just finished 20ml NP Sust and been using WC Mast E and i get zero pip from both :lol: must have been seriously unlucky mate.


seriously unlucky is an understatement lol

TBH ive not been able to train or diet properly recently with work load, so its not a total feck up. Least ive got my hands on some legit norma's and will blast these at 1.5g EW soon lol


----------



## NO-IDEA (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks for the reply's, its not technique as my girlfriends a nurse and injects me.. im going to try to come off the injectables for a month or so, massage the areas to try to break some of the scar tissue up - then start again with sus as opposed to T400!


----------



## Jason Gray (Sep 4, 2015)

NO-IDEA said:


> Thanks for the reply's, its not technique as my girlfriends a nurse and injects me.. im going to try to come off the injectables for a month or so, massage the areas to try to break some of the scar tissue up - then start again with sus as opposed to T400!


Hey fella, I really wouldn't recommend Sust, its known for causing PIP (think someone said on here its the short esters). The reason you didn't get PIP from Alpha is because they're sticking to pharma limits of compound per ml of solution...Test, Deca 250mg/ml. What you have to do to get 400mg into a ml is likely to cause PIP in a lot of people, let alone someone whose naturally sensitive.

You're obviously sensitive to benzyl or oils or esters so you really need to try to get that Alpha again and avoid the various UGL's you've been using.


----------

